# Wiping/Odin Flashing and Internal SD Card Wiping



## JeremytheIndian (Aug 5, 2011)

I came from a Fascinate which had an external SD. I've been wiping, flashing, odining for a while now and with the Fassy I never lose anything from the external SD.

With ther SGS III I just did some Odining and Flashing and such and I went to flash a Rom in CwM and alas the roo tof my SD had been cleared however my Titanium Backup is still there. Is this common with internal SD cards?

Edit never mind... Titanium Backup was empty too... ugh.


----------

